# كورس حسابات الصحي والتكييف



## عاشق الروح (6 أغسطس 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء 

طال شوقي لكم
وطال بحثي وانتظاري لتقديم موضوع جديد شيق ومفيد
وقد حصلت علي سي دي لكورس لحسابات الصحي والتكييف وهو خاص بعام 2009
فهو بحق انفراد لملتقي المهندسين العرب
فمت برفعه علي موقع الـ Depsitfiles.com
وقسمته الي 11 جزء 

وبدون اطاله 
اليكم الروابط ونتناقش فيه بعد التحميل
الجزء 1
http://depositfiles.com/files/4aiylkkwj

الجزء 2 
http://depositfiles.com/files/86yrul6i0

الجزء 3
http://depositfiles.com/files/k1dvs0xdv 

الجزء 4
http://depositfiles.com/files/88lqy96vq

الجزء 5
http://depositfiles.com/files/fs44cbz1z

الجزء 6
http://depositfiles.com/files/uklpipiif

الجزء 7
http://depositfiles.com/files/n2moldefe

الجزء 8 
http://depositfiles.com/files/uf9r5wt8m

الجزء 9
http://depositfiles.com/files/3mnlxcmqk

الجزء 10
http://depositfiles.com/files/ljaulupdq

الجزء 11 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zkw3seoxh









































ولاخوة في القاهرة

لمن يحتاج اي كورس من كورسات المرفوعة علي النت باسمي 
ممكن نتقابل واديله السي دي الخاص بالكورس

شكرا لكم 
اخوكم م/هشام ابوهاشم​*


----------



## مهندس_حازم (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا اتش لما اروح ان شاء الله انزله و اشوفه


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وسوف أنزله و أشوفه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع ويا ريت ترفقعه على رابط اخر مع التقدير


----------



## 000403 (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## magdygamal_8 (6 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (6 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لكم جميعا



Badran Mohammed قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع ويا ريت ترفقعه على رابط اخر مع التقدير



اخي الرفع علي رابط اخر اصعب بكثير من التحميل من هذا الرابط

فانا منذ اسبوع وانا احاول رفع الملفات علي الــ4sheared

ولكن دائما تنتهي المحاولة بالفشل
ولكني مستمر في المحاوله علشان عيونكم

شكرا للمرور الكريم


----------



## محمد تكيف (6 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور على الموضوع وجارى التحميل
*


----------



## م/عادل حسن (6 أغسطس 2009)

اهو كدا الشغل ولا بلاش


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على الرد وبورك فيك وفي مجهودك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

اذا بتريد يمكن رفعه على الرابط التالي 
http:\\badran.ifile.it
مع التقديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## عاشق الروح (6 أغسطس 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> اذا بتريد يمكن رفعه على الرابط التالي
> http:\\badran.ifile.it
> مع التقديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر



جاري التجربة

ولكن ما هي مدة وجود الملف علي الموقع
وهل التحميل من عليه مفتوح ام محدود
اي هل يتم حذف الملف بعد عدد تحميلات معينه؟

شكرا للافاده؟


----------



## ابن العميد (6 أغسطس 2009)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أغسطس 2009)

بامكانك ان تقرا التعليمات التالية عن موقع رفع الملفات على هذا الرابط
http://ifile.it/9fhmds4
مع التقدير


----------



## محمد تكيف (7 أغسطس 2009)

أخى الفاضل م/هشام أبو هاشم يوجد مشكله عند وضع password


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 أغسطس 2009)

محمد تكيف قال:


> أخى الفاضل م/هشام أبو هاشم يوجد مشكله عند وضع password



اخي العزيز 
غالبا ما تحدث بع ضالمشاكل من التحميل

فيجب عليك اعادة تسمية الاجزاء كالاتي
Hisham Abu Hashem part01.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part02.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part03.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part04.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part05.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part06.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part07.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part08.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part09.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part10.rar
Hisham Abu Hashem part11.rar

ثم تقوم بالفك بعد ذلك

وان شاء الله تنتهي المشكلة

واذا ظلت المشكلة قائمة فرجاء 

ارسل نص الرساله وان شاء الله نحلها سويا

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

​


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 أغسطس 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> بامكانك ان تقرا التعليمات التالية عن موقع رفع الملفات على هذا الرابط
> http://ifile.it/9fhmds4
> مع التقدير



اخي العزيز تم الرفع ولكني لا اعرف كيف انقل الرابط

برجاء الافادة

مرفق صورة الصفحة بعد رفع الملفات


----------



## الدكة (7 أغسطس 2009)

للأسف الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mohamedmorad2008 (7 أغسطس 2009)

لو ممكن عاوز الكورس دة سواء هنا او على ال سى دى


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 أغسطس 2009)

mohamedmorad2008 قال:


> لو ممكن عاوز الكورس دة سواء هنا او على ال سى دى



اخي 
ارسل لي بيانات الاتصال بك علي الخص ونحدد كيف يمكن التقابل لاعطائك السي دي 

ودائما انا تحت امركم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي عاشق الروح اذهب الى Next ثم سيظر Shear Link فتاخذه
مع التقدير


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز تفضل هذا هو الــــ


USER NAME​hosh1

password ​123456789

رجاء اضافة الروابط علي الموقع


----------



## asd_84 (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم جميعا

كيف حالك ياعشق الروح

جزاك الله خيرا

جاري التحميل

الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي عاشق الروح على تحميل والروابط هي كالاتي:
PART1:http://ifile.it/epcirxo
PART2:http://ifile.it/f6t5iya
PART3:http://ifile.it/kynbxlo
PART4:http://ifile.it/63qwtom
PART5:http://ifile.it/v2imlx9
PART6:http://ifile.it/a5vegph
PART7:http://ifile.it/fby9tsq
PART8:http://ifile.it/xt3odfp
PART9:http://ifile.it/epcirxo
PART10:http://ifile.it/5th0nji
PART11:http://ifile.it/zbkpc9o
مــــــــــــــــع التقدير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أغسطس 2009)

للامانة من قام برفع الملفات على الموقع الجديد هو صاحب الامتياز
*المهندس (((((((((عاشق الروح))))))))))))))*
مع التقديــــــــــــــر


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 أغسطس 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف حالكم جميعا
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالك اخي الحبيب
اشتقت لك كثيرا
اسال الله ان تكون بخير صحة وافضل حال

شكرا لمرورك الطيب العطر



badran mohammed قال:


> للامانة من قام برفع الملفات على الموقع الجديد هو صاحب الامتياز
> *المهندس (((((((((عاشق الروح))))))))))))))*
> مع التقديــــــــــــــر



شكرا لك اخي

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ولكني اطمع في معرفة كيف حصلت علي الروابط
فبعد الرفع لم يعطني سوي هذه الصورة التي ارسلتها لك فارجو شرح الجزء الاخير من حصولك علي الروابط وان شرحت كيفية الرفع علي الموقع بموضوع منفرد مع دعمه بالصور يكون افضل 
وجزاك الله خيرا
اخوك 
م/هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (8 أغسطس 2009)

تضغط كلك يمين على كل رابط ثم تذهب الى Get Download Link وهكذا على جميع الروابط مع التقدير
مع ا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك 
لقد تم التنزيل لكن هناك مشكله فى فك الضغط فبرجاء الافاده


----------



## zanitty (8 أغسطس 2009)

باشا انا حملت المفات و ستبت الملف وواضح كده ان فيه شغل عالى 
بس يا ريت تفهمنا ايه الارقام اللى فى الجداول دى لان الجدول مش عليه خانه توضح معطياته


----------



## zanitty (8 أغسطس 2009)

صحيح 
نسيت اشكرك و اقول لك حمد الله ع السلامه


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 أغسطس 2009)

والله شغل ممتاز ومجهود مشكور 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (9 أغسطس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> باشا انا حملت المفات و ستبت الملف وواضح كده ان فيه شغل عالى
> بس يا ريت تفهمنا ايه الارقام اللى فى الجداول دى لان الجدول مش عليه خانه توضح معطياته



بص يا باشا موضوع الشرح ده اصلا انا كنت سيبه علي الله ثم عليك انت وحبيبي خالد

ملوك تصميم وتنفيذ المشروعات

اما انا فشغلي صيانة
يعني يدوب بفك الخط في الحسابات

انا شغال في عمرة كباس بصورها وان شاء الله هحملها خطوة بخطوة علي المنتدي 



هي السي دي نفسها فيها شرح ازاي تحسب اي حاجة 
تابع الصور
بعد ما تععمل الكورس علي سي دي وهمي بالــpower iso 
او اي برنامج انت تحبه 
هتفتحها بس Explore

http://www.giantup.com/get-8-2009-Giantup_CoM_ho2v0c8v.JPG

http://www.giantup.com/get-8-2009-Giantup_CoM_8j5v8asg.JPG

http://www.giantup.com/get-8-2009-Giantup_CoM_n67pagle.JPG

http://www.giantup.com/get-8-2009-Giantup_CoM_t8vf2vqi.JPG

http://www.giantup.com/get-8-2009-Giantup_CoM_pw8ezo0v.JPG





zanitty قال:


> صحيح
> نسيت اشكرك و اقول لك حمد الله ع السلامه



انت يا باشا متنساش حاجة ابدا

ربنا يخليك وشكرا ليك علي مرورك الجميل

كل سنه وانت طيب




magdygamal_8 قال:


> والله شغل ممتاز ومجهود مشكور
> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك




امين يا رب

ربنا يخليك يا جميل

كل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير صحة واحسن حال


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (9 أغسطس 2009)

ودا ربط تانى لقيته لما معرفتش افك الضغط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/258851461/NationalPlumbingHVACEstimator2009.rar
ونزلت منه البرناج بس ياريت تشرحلنا عباره عن ايه البرنامج الله يباركلك وايه الجداول الكتيير دى 
وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (9 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارف الملف مش عايز يتفتح ودائما يعطيني خطأ في الباسورد فقد حاولت فيه عدة مرات ولكن مازال الموضوع معلق فهل من حل؟
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (9 أغسطس 2009)

باشا الملف ملوش علاقه بالتصميم 
انا ستبت الملف و زى ما قال اخونا احمد بيومى ملقتش الا جداول و مش فاهم ايه الموضوع


----------



## عاشق الروح (10 أغسطس 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> مش عارف الملف مش عايز يتفتح ودائما يعطيني خطأ في الباسورد فقد حاولت فيه عدة مرات ولكن مازال الموضوع معلق فهل من حل؟
> جزاكم الله خيرا


اخي العزيز تتبع الصور





































zanitty قال:


> باشا الملف ملوش علاقه بالتصميم
> انا ستبت الملف و زى ما قال اخونا احمد بيومى ملقتش الا جداول و مش فاهم ايه الموضوع



عزيزي زانتي 
الكورس اسمه 
"2009 National Plumbing & HVAC Estimator"

وارجوا ان يكون الشرح قد اوضح الموضوع
تحياتي
اخوك هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## ابن العميد (10 أغسطس 2009)

فيه حاجات حلوه هنا انا شايفها


----------



## usamaawad40 (10 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على المجهود الرائع 
بس ممكن الباسوورد بتاع فك الضغط لو سمحت ياغالي ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشق الروح (10 أغسطس 2009)

ابن العميد قال:


> فيه حاجات حلوه هنا انا شايفها




مفيش احي منك يا مشرفنا الهمام

شكرا للمرور الكريم



usamaawad40 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير على المجهود الرائع
> بس ممكن الباسوورد بتاع فك الضغط لو سمحت ياغالي ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



اخي الباس ورد موجود في اول الموضوع في المرفقات

عموما هو
eng_hosh1


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (11 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس ممكن تتأكد من الباسوورد دة eng_hosh1 كل لما اعمل فك للضغط بيطلع رسالة مكتوب فيها wrong passward


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (11 أغسطس 2009)

ahmedbayoumy قال:


> ودا ربط تانى لقيته لما معرفتش افك الضغط
> http://rapidshare.com/files/258851461/nationalplumbinghvacestimator2009.rar
> ونزلت منه البرناج بس ياريت تشرحلنا عباره عن ايه البرنامج الله يباركلك وايه الجداول الكتيير دى
> وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك




متشكر جدا يابشمهندس انك ريحتنا من مشكلة فك الضغط والباسوورد
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس احمد جادو (14 أغسطس 2009)

thank you but if you please wher the pass word is not clear for me


----------



## zanitty (14 أغسطس 2009)

يا هندسه الباس ورد موجود فى الملف المرفق فى اول مشاركه


----------



## خبير الاردن (14 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي المهندس البارع وبناء على انك ممكن ان تعطي السي دي مباشرة انا في الاردن هل يمكن ارساله لي بواسطة ال دي اش ال وساتحمل كافة النفقات المالية لهذه الغاية انا المهندس خبير الاردن واذا كان ممكن سارسل لك عنواني مباشرة حيث انني اعمل في وزارة الاشغال الحكومية في الاردن-دائرة الابنية الحكومية-العاصمة ويمكن تيادل المعرفة حيث انني عضو في اشري


----------



## خبير الاردن (14 أغسطس 2009)

السبب ان الرفع على الموقع صعب ويتم الفصل في معظم الوقت مشكور


----------



## عاشق الروح (15 أغسطس 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> part1:http://ifile.it/epcirxo
> part2:http://ifile.it/f6t5iya
> part3:http://ifile.it/kynbxlo
> part4:http://ifile.it/63qwtom
> ...



هذا رابط للتحيمل بنفس التقسيم


ahmedbayoumy قال:


> ودا ربط تانى لقيته لما معرفتش افك الضغط
> http://rapidshare.com/files/258851461/nationalplumbinghvacestimator2009.rar


وهنا رابط اخر في ملف واحد



خبير الاردن قال:


> عزيزي المهندس البارع وبناء على انك ممكن ان تعطي السي دي مباشرة انا في الاردن هل يمكن ارساله لي بواسطة ال دي اش ال وساتحمل كافة النفقات المالية لهذه الغاية انا المهندس خبير الاردن واذا كان ممكن سارسل لك عنواني مباشرة حيث انني اعمل في وزارة الاشغال الحكومية في الاردن-دائرة الابنية الحكومية-العاصمة ويمكن تيادل المعرفة حيث انني عضو في اشري


ولكن لا مانع لدي ابدا من ارسالها لك
انا الان في موقع بعيد قليلا عن العمار
وساعود ان شاء لله خلال اسبوعين
وعندها ارسلها لك ان شاء الله فور نزولي



خبير الاردن قال:


> السبب ان الرفع على الموقع صعب ويتم الفصل في معظم الوقت مشكور


بدون اسباب اخي
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## بهيج ميلاد (15 أغسطس 2009)

هذا مجهود رائع حقيقة
عوضك اللة كل خير


----------



## foxed2007 (23 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخوانى بالله عليكم ملف لاجزىء ال11 حاولت احمله اكتر من 5 مرات ولم يحمل ثم فوجئت انه روفع من صفحة التحميل بالرجاء رفع اخر جزىء حتى يتسنى لى استكمال التحميل من موقع ifile وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (1 مارس 2010)

جميع الروابط لا تعمل 
ارجة رفع الاسطوانة علي رابط جديد


----------



## نبيل حسنى (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك
بس ياريت ترفع الملفات تانى لانى ما لقيتها:81:


----------



## masibrahim (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ما فيش ولا رابط منهم أشتغل - الملف أتلغى من كل الروابط


----------



## محمود العسكر (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز شكراً لك وجزاك الله خير لكن للأسف الموقع اللي رافع عليه الملفات محجوب في السعودية
إذا ممكن ترفع على موقع آخر ولك الشكر


----------



## santaresi (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو من الأخ الكريم الذي قام برفع هذا الكورس أن يعيد رفعه حتى نتمكن من تنزيله لأن الرابط لم يعد يعمل
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## سلام على سلام (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ما فيش ولا رابط منهم شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## حسام محمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر الك يا باشا 
مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## egyptian_king80 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية متشكرين جدا على هذا المجهود
واتمنى لو حضرتك تدينى موبيلك اكلمك ولو يناسب حضرتك اقابلك واخد منك السى دى لانى بحاول انزله ومش موجود
متشكر جدا
[email protected]
شكرا


----------



## محمد المنوفى (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ولاخوة في القاهرة

لمن يحتاج اي كورس من كورسات المرفوعة علي النت باسمي 
ممكن نتقابل واديله السي دي الخاص بالكورس

شكرا لكم 
اخوكم م/هشام ابوهاشم

انا فى القاهرة وياريت تليفونك .
وجزاك اللة عنا خيرا
دا اميلى [email protected]


----------



## وليد محمد السيدعلى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الملفات مش شغاله ياريت لو فيه روابط تانيه و ذلك لاهميه الموضوع


----------



## هيما هيما (12 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا أخي الفاضل انا دخلت علي الرابط ولقيت الملف حصله ازاله


----------



## هيما هيما (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

يا بشمهندس
الرابط مش شغال
و بيطلعلى الرسالة دى
Such file does not exist or it has been removed for infringement of copyrights. 
يا ريت عشان محتاج الكورس دا جدااااا


----------



## مهندس احمدقطب (13 ديسمبر 2010)

و من ع i file
بيدينى رسالة

*no such file*​ 
ما عدا اول جزء بس هو الى نزل


----------



## وليد محمد السيدعلى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يا جماعه الفيلات مش بتتحمل مش موجوده على اى لينك ياريت تترفع على لينكات تانيه


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل عاشق الروح 
ورفع درجتك في عليين

أخواني الرابط أدناه يعمل 

http://rapidshare.com/files/258851461/NationalPlumbingHVACEstimator2009.rar​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## engwal (3 يناير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا ياخى 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل ياريت ترفع لموضوع على رابط اخر يعمل


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)

ممكن اعادة رفع الروابط


مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mah_safy (18 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع وارجوا رفع الملفات علي موقع اخر


----------



## دبوسه (18 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جممممممميل جد لكن الملف تم حزفة من على الموقع ارجو اعاده رفعة لتعم الفائده وجزال الله جير


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147213-8.html#ixzz23NbvdHok

م حزفة من على الموقع ارجو اعاده رفعة لتعم الفائده


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (13 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش ولا رابط يفتح


----------



## hossam eldin allam (13 أغسطس 2012)

يا بشمهندس عند فتح أى رابط تظهر هذه الرسالة
This file does not exist, the access to the following file is limited or it has been removed due to infringement of copyright. ​


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 مارس 2013)

موضوع جممممممميل جد لكن الملف تم حزفة من على الموقع ارجو اعاده رفعة لتعم الفائده وجزال الله خير


----------



## Ihab-b (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ولكن الروابط لا تعمل 
أرجو أن تعيد الرفع على موقع Mediafire لأنه من أفضل مواقع الرفع ومتاح في كل البلدان 
ولك مني خالص التقدير والمودة


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

واضح من النقاش فى لصفحات الاول ان الكورس ممتاز ,, برجاء مممن لديهم الكورس إعاده رفعه مره أخري


----------



## firasqurany (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم اذا فيمجال تحديث الرابط


----------



## mshfik (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## silver star (17 مايو 2013)

يا ريت تعيد رفع الملفات علشان الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## mahmood mrbd (17 مايو 2013)

الملفات غير موجودة ارجو ممن لديه الملفات اعادة رفعها


----------



## ابراهيم هندى (17 مايو 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل يرجى اعادة رفعهم


----------



## khaled elsone (18 مايو 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً و نفع بك.


----------

